
Trump suggests he will end birthright citizenship with executive order - godelmachine
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/oct/30/trump-birthright-citizenship-executive-order-14th-amendment
======
lettergram
I don't really think he can do that. If he does, it'll be precedent to limit
executive powers. Which honestly I'm down for

~~~
Fjolsvith
Its actually legitimate. Stefan Molyneux explains:

[https://youtu.be/UZyqQn2Uoo8](https://youtu.be/UZyqQn2Uoo8)

------
cafard
Trump hints all kinds of stuff. He has no more power to do this than he has to
extend senate terms.

